# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Almost 40.. VAR / HGH / T3 Cycle

## MacDad22

My Story:

I'm close to 40, but not quite there. For the past 15 years I've struggled with fat, mostly due to the fact that I did everything poorly a person could do to their body from 25 to 35.. ie.. drink too much, poor diet ( after playing competitive tennis from 8-20 years of age, many recreational drugs, and spending a lot time building businesses ie high stress.. add all this up and I was over 100lbs over weight, peaked @ 320 last Thanksgiving. As of today I want to be 230 lbs, ie my current goal to try to reach by Thanksgiving 2009. I weigh 286lbs right now.

My current regimen:

Alcohol / liquor free / xanax free - 16 days and counting..
Clean ketogenic / south beach style diet - low carb/with complex carb cycle up every 4 days. 6 meals a day. Started 15 days ago.
Cardio.. tennis 1.5 to 2 hours 3 days a week, light cardio 2 days.. total 5 days.
Weights / Strength training.. 3 days a week ( 30 minutes a time)
HGH ( 2iu - 2.5 iu a Day ).. I'm on month 4 of this regimen, shot at night before bed.
Anavar ( 40mg a day ).. 8 week cycle.. I'm on day 14 today..
T3 ( 40 mcg a day, split into morning dose and evening dose ). I have a slight hypo thyroid anyway, when add HGH it retards thyroid even more.
Dex ( .25 mg ) every 3rd day ( probably dont need this right now, but I find it helps keep water off.
Planning PCT ( Clomid for 14 days ) at the end of VAR cycle

Using other supps for liver protection, *****/FLAX, and some Cholesterol management.

Current observations:
1. Over the past week I feel better than I have in many years, both mentally and physically. I'm sure this is a combination of no more drinking, regular exercise, and to some degree the VAR.
2. I don't plan on shooting test E, but if my sex drive plummets I will likely shoot TRT for a short period if need be.
3. I choose to do VAR after seeing a close friend of mine I had not seen in a year get into incredible shape in about 6 months with a regimen similar to mine above. He was 5'10" 340lbs.. now 247lbs, plus I've been lurking here for years. I've only done HGH before.
4. I know this is mostly about diet and exercise, but I do think the supplements and cycle will help me maintain focus since I have a lot time, energy, money, and to a degree some risk to my health involved.

I will post again in 7 weeks to update everyone. Yep, I'm a fat ass who wants to be in semi-decent shape.. with a longer goal over being in great shape 2 years from now.

Mac

----------


## j4ever41

well it looks like you have done research and put thought into your plan,stay dedicated and consistant with your diet and workouts everthing else wil supplement that. Have you ever posted in the diet forum? I would suggest to you to inject your gh in the am when you wake up this way it will not suppress your natural pulse at night when you sleep.

----------


## MacDad22

Update:

Well I have decided to extend the VAR to ten weeks based on advice from others.. I'm almost seven weeks in ( Sunday will 7 weeks ).

Observations:

I have lost about 4 inches off my waist, down another 17lbs in body weight. None of my clothes fit well anymore ie.. too big. I've lost a more fat in my mid section/stomach than expected. My arms and shoulders have grown.

My strength is up considerably ie.. I'm doing reps about 30% higher than before. In all fairness tho I've never been much of a lifter so there is a good chance this would have been the case anyway.

My exercise on the cardio side has been very consistent. My weight training has been strong every other week, although I have a couple of weeks where certain body parts.

My diet has been good, but not great. The last two weeks I've had a couple of days of poor diet ie.. more carbs, less than 5 meals, and calories in the 3000 range vs. 1500 to 1800. I travel a lot and was in New Orleans this past week. My body has adjusted well to low carbs to the point that I feel like shit if I eat many carbs or just a little simple carbs the next day. 

My sex drive is somewhat down, but I can still perform and have the desire. If it get's worse I will likely thow in some Test E @ TRT levels, although PCT would have to be rethought.

My mental well being is awesome. My energy levels are high and frankly I've been very productive from waking up until bed. When working out I get insame pumps in in my muscles, in fact pumps / cramps come so easy that sexual activities have led to some akwardnees.

It's a good thing I'm careful and worried about my liver, otherwise I would likely to stay on VAR indefinitely. I have never been this disciplined so while the cycle is helping I do not how much.

I will update final results at the end of 10 weeks..

----------


## kaju

congratulations on your commitment to a better life style. keep up the good work. I know you have done your research but Ill go into this anyway. At this point the HGH and the t3 will help you loose fat. but the anavar will not. I personally would not have started the anavar until you have had a little bit more time exercising. I do not know about your history. but My point is if you take AAS your muscles will strengthen faster than your bones, tendons and ligaments. you can injure yourself because of this. so be carefully. 
Secondly you will need pct. after this cycle of anavar. I hope you have some in place. I have posted on this before on both subjects. so look into them to save yourself some problems. hope this helps.

----------


## MacDad22

thanks kaju for the advice... While I'm fat I still have a very athletic build due to genetics and all the sports I played early in my life plus over the past year I had gotten back into exercise and limited weight training, but had not took my diet very seriously.

My primary goal is to lose fat, while retaining as much muscle as possible ( in fact growing certain muscles ( biceps, triceps, chest and shoulders ). I'm not seeing tremendous muscle growth with the var so far, but strength has definitely gone up. Again VAR was chosen due to direct observations of a couple of friends and to limit the exposure to estrogen aromitazation due to high % body fat. I do have clomid and dex on hand for PCT at the end of cycle to accelerate getting my natural test back up. Also I have not gone ape shit in the gym on weights for fear of the exact things you listed above from doing research.

Again I'm not sure that the VAR has been a huge boost in any area, but it has had a significant placebo type effect in that my discipline has been the best I've had ever in my diet, exercise, and weight training. And yeah I am taking technically a short cut here that most BB's would advocate against, but my goals are fair specific to me and have done a significant amount of research. My real challenge is in 4 weeks sustaining my current regimen post VAR.

Thanks again, 
Mac

----------


## kaju

if your strength has gone up then the var is working. the rest is diet. you have to get seriouse with that. especialy if your goals are to look ripped of leaner. high protien - low carbs - low sodium ( sodium as opposed to salt) high fiber. disaplin on diet is the hardest part.
Im sure you will do well

----------

